

More Golang adventures - bchjam
http://seanerussell.blogspot.com/2011/06/more-golang-adventures.html

======
cloudhead
I'd be interested to know in what ways the author thinks Go is superior to
erlang.

~~~
zaphar
I'm gonna guess it's syntax and strings for starters. Erlang makes dealing
with strings painful in a lot of ways and while the syntax grew on me to the
point where I actually like it now I think most people find it to be painful.

Hrrrmmm as a coder who loves both perl and erlang maybe I'm just permanently
warped when it comes to syntax :-)

~~~
cloudhead
The author replied, mentioning speed, native executables, syntax and
simplicity.

I think he has a point, the only thing I'd disagree with is the syntax.. I
don't think it's a major problem, considering you get a functional language
with powerful pattern-matching.

